# 7 days into max 375mg Gonal f, just headaches!!!!!!!!!



## kikiluvshoes (Nov 20, 2009)

hi guys,

Been lurking around the forum for a few days and think the help and support is great!!!
As stated above i have had headackes since i started my gonal f injection, i am on max dosage of 375mg and buserelin 0.25mg and have had all side effect (weepy, tired) but no sore boobs!!! is this similar to other people experience as this time of the treatment!!!
it is my first time for IVF, have my 1st scan on Wednesday and i have 1.12 for AMH.
Any words of support would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## Lorna_J (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello,

Sorry to hear you are feeling unwell. 

I'm afraid I can't tell you of my experience with Gonal because I too am on my first cycle of IVF and am just behind you , (on the Synarel nasal spray at the mo down regging), however -  support and encouragement I can do!

I was told that once you're at your stage in the process it all goes quite quickly up until the 2ww so maybe you won't be feeling rough for too much longer. There's a positive! Also, you don't have sore boobs! Gotta be a good thing.  

Are you finding the stimming more taxing than the down regging then? Coz I'm struggling with Synarel to be honest!

Still, it will all be worth it. Just think - in a few weeks you could be PG!

Have you tried posting on 'cycle buddies'? I just asked to join as Ceri recommended it. There are loads of people cycling at the same time as you and I so maybe they could tell you of their experience with Gonal F.

All the best

Lorna xx


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Are you drinking enough fluids? The advice my ivf clinic gives ladies is to drink two litres of water and a litre of milk each day. It seems like a lot but they recommend not dropping below this amount throughout stimms and after EC. This really helps with the headaches and helps flush the meds around.
Good luck,


----------



## kikiluvshoes (Nov 20, 2009)

hi Zeka,

Thanks for your reply, i do drink a lot of water, don't think 2 litres though...they never told me about the milk either. I will drink more and see how i get on!!! thanks


----------



## kikiluvshoes (Nov 20, 2009)

hi Lorna,

Sorry i am a bit late replying, i am French and some of the words i was not sure about.
You are right i should be pleased about not having sore boobs , I have been felling ok apart from my headaches, cried in the middle of Selfridges which i was not too impressed and feeling tired, that's all really!!! Stimulation was ok, just a few hot flushes!!! The first part of the treatment was provera and buserelin, started on the 19th of Dec had my period on Boxing day, did the blood test on 29th and been on Gonal F since then< scan on Wednesday...worried now what if i don't have any follicules cos my AMH was so low!!!!    I am sorry you feel unwell too, what are your symtoms?

Kikiluvshoes xx


----------



## Lorna_J (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello,

Try not to worry. You must think positive and try to relax. (I know that's easier said than done!) I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


Your symptoms sound like mine on the DR. I am exhausted and want to cry every half hour for no reason!  

Hot flushes are on their way too I think. It's snowing here in Norfolk and yet I'm feeling hot!

I read that you were not told about the milk. I was not told about drinking lots of anything. I will take the advice of Zeka also.

Hope you feel better soon and don't forget the Cycle Buddies.

Good luck xxx


----------



## kikiluvshoes (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh Yes, cycle buddies... going on it now! Hope you feel better soon and good luck!!!!

Kikiluvshoes xxx


----------



## fairywings (Feb 19, 2009)

and welcome to Fertility Friends Kikiluvshoes!

The ladies seem to have already given you some useful info, so I will pop some links down that may be useful for you! 
Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;
*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

As already mentioned to you, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

All the luck in the world!!!  

Love fairywings xx


----------

